# Info please



## rickyd (May 3, 2018)

These are sitting in a garage gathering dust but owner is not anxious to sell best photos I could get. He tells me this was the last year for whizzer 54 and motor had roller bearing crank


----------



## catfish (May 3, 2018)

The black one looks like one of the ones from the 1990s, when someone in California was making new ones for a while.


----------



## bricycle (May 3, 2018)

Maroon one looks decent $1800-2000


----------



## bricycle (May 3, 2018)

bricycle said:


> Maroon one looks decent $1800-2000



price would have been higher, but it looks like he hasn't cared for it anyway (could have given a carp)


----------



## rickyd (May 3, 2018)

Ya and he's thinking 3000


bricycle said:


> Pr
> 
> price would have been higher, but it looks like he hasn't cared for it anyway (could have given a carp)


----------



## bricycle (May 3, 2018)

Like I said, if it had been taken care of and looked real nice then yea, closer to 3000, but he let it go, meaning he didn't care about it. Why should the buyer care about giving him top dollar?


----------



## Jay Javetz (May 18, 2018)

can you guys give me any ideas where to sell this Whizzer? i bought it along with a car and honestly know that i wont enjoy it like others will. Will take offers if you are interested. If you want to see any additional pictures I will take them and post tomorrow. thank you for looking!


----------

